# Turkey Hunting North of the ZZ Line



## mcastle1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Im looking for a new area north of the ZZ line to move our turkey camp to this year. I know you can pretty much find turkeys in every county, but I thought this might be a fun topic to discuss and just may help me nail down some areas to start scouting. 

Weve been hunting federal land in Mason County for the last few years and have had a fair amount of success. Fortunately or unfortunately, we tend to get the itch to scout and hunt a new area after about 3 seasons or so. We prefer to set up on state or federal land due to the number of guys and the acreage lends itself to run/gun if/when necessary. 

So heres the million dollar questionAnyone got any recommendations based on last years results? Just to be clear, Im not asking you to tell me where you hunt, just a county! Now if you want to give me specific directions to where you find morels every year I would greatly appreciate that too!!!

Thanks, Mike C.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Our camp moved around much like you and we haave hunted all over the state. Always hunted state land and could put on lots of miles scouting and making our runs. I really liked Kakaska area and Newaygo county. Lots of state land and plenty of area to walk and talk.

Good luck.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well,,, how about killimng two birds with one stone so to speak?

there is a ton of state forest land around onoway, by black lake.

turkey season also just happens to coincide with the sturgeon spawning run on the black river.

for a big adventure,,, you can camp on the river, with sturgeon for tommorrow and help guard the sturgeon,,, plus hunt a new area for turkey. 
imagine taking a beautiful tom,,, and on the same day helping to catch and tag a 6 ft 80 year old sturgeon? 
not to mention camping right on the river, with eagles greeting you every morning. elk roaming the area. bear and deer to watch.oh,,,and we frequently watch the turtles laying their eggs on the banks of the black river.
if its interesting to you, sturgeon for tommorrow will be signing up volunteers in a month or so . check their website.


----------



## pirate959 (Mar 23, 2011)

What I do is print out the aerial photos of the area I want to hunt. Then go to the stores where the locals are. If your In camouflage, they will love to tell you where they see turkey. Start x'ing these sightings with times. You can pretty quickly map the birds and predict good spots to check for roosts. Then hit these spots before sun up with crow calls and listen for birds.

As far as where to go, just be above zz line. ;-)


----------



## pirate959 (Mar 23, 2011)

Get a plat map for the county you will hunt. I like to find accessible state land near the big boys I always seem to see on private land. You can make some cleaver setups. In May, turkey need water frequently, so the sturgen run sounds like the ticket. 

Crawford is not bad also, lots of good fly fishing to.


----------



## mcastle1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Truly appreciate everyone's response! We'll definitely check out Kalkaska and Newaygo, two counties we haven't been to yet! Thanks and good luck this spring!!


----------



## hawkeman20 (Jan 11, 2013)

I live in mason county and hunt mason and oceana counties. alot of federal and state lands. ive had very good luck in both areas.......


----------



## mcastle1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks hawkeman20! We're pretty fond of Mason county too. We've had a really good run there for the last few years. I'll have to spend a weekend in Oceana county and see what it's like. Again, thanks for the tip!


----------

